# securing my table saw



## phlyers (Jul 4, 2013)

The best place for my table saw in my shop of course is the place where the floor is not level at all. Right now I have wood shims under it to make it level with my work table (my work table is basically built around the table saw) but eventually overtime the vibration from the saw would make the saw "walk" so myI thought would be to use washers as shims and anchor it to the floor. Its a cabinet style saw so I could probably use some angle iron for the securing purposes. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have the same problem with the floor not being level and I did the same thing with the wood shims without the problem of it walking. I would take a look and see why it's vibrating. It seem's like with the weight of a cabinet saw it shouldn't be able to move. Bad bearings or belt maybe.
Mike


----------



## phlyers (Jul 4, 2013)

Im guessing the belt is the cause. It actually has two belts but I'm not about to go buy one of those link ones especially considering they're like $40 for one and I would need two. I think the factory belt sizes like 41 inches long. Now come to think of it it doesn't really vibrat but I just think that eventually it will lose its leve. I don't see any harm in anchoring considering I know I'm not going to ever have to move that thing.


----------



## macatlin1 (May 5, 2010)

You might trying to put some "Bondo" at the corners to act as shims and to keep the saw from walking. Put a bead of "Bondo" around the legs and let it cure till hard and not the "firm" stage it will go through before trying to move or rock the saw. The bondo is easy to chip off the floor and the tablesaw. We used this method all the time to make a secure base for tooling and still be able to clean up afterwords.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Why not just level the floor?
If the floor is concrete, just get some self-leveling stuff and pour it on.

Lots of saws on mobile bases. I don't hear about them walking around and/or going out of level. I know mine doesn't. Get a mobile base with adjustable feet.

If your saw has adjustable feet and you have them adjusted for the out-of-level floor, that saw should not move. If it vibrates enough to walk, you have far more serious issues than an unlevel floor. Fix the saw. You may not need to do ANYTHING to the floor.

Don't anchor it to the floor. ESPECIALLY if you suspect a vibration problem. You'll simply hold the saw in place while transferring all of the vibration to the structure of the saw. You'll end up cracking something.

I used to be a millright. LOTS of experience setting machinery of all different sizes with all kinds of different requirements.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Rubber pads/shims will really help keep it from "walking".


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

A mobile base should stop the walking and allow you to level the saw. Mine doesn't move or vibrate.

OOPS! Charlie beat me to it.


----------



## phlyers (Jul 4, 2013)

A mobile base would be a good idea considering my vega ts fence has a 40" rip capacity so that means I have to walk around it at times. But my outfeed table is built around the ts and that stays put.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If your saw uses more than one belt, you should not use link belts. They will stretch unequally. Use a matched set of Gates V80 belts. Always replace belts in sets. Replacing only one belt will result in one belt taking all the load. The old belt will have stretched beyond it's original length.


----------



## PxT (Sep 26, 2011)

The manufacturer of link belts (Fenner) states that they CAN be used in multi-belt systems.


----------

